# Nouvel iPod 4G. Vos réactions



## IP (19 Juillet 2004)

Tout est dans le titre !!!


----------



## saxo (19 Juillet 2004)

J'allais le dire !


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2004)




----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2004)

Tain je ne suis plus en ce moment moi, on attend quoi là ? L'ipod 4 go c'est ça ?


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

ou les mini ipod dispo   et les ipods nouvelle generation en pré dispo


----------



## flyingâ¢ (19 Juillet 2004)

une fermeture, c'est censé annoncer une mise-à-jour du Store? c'est ça?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Juillet 2004)

Ou des sandwiches jambon-beurre disponibles immédiatement ?
Compter quand même 3 semaines de délai si vous prenez une config custom (avec cornichons).


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

flying? a dit:
			
		

> une fermeture, c'est censé annoncer une mise-à-jour du Store? c'est ça?



Oui, des produits qu'il contient. En l'occurence très probablement de nouveaux iPods.


----------



## flyingâ¢ (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des produits qu'il contient. En l'occurence très probablement de nouveaux iPods.


 ah, bonne nouvelle  ils disent être de retour dans l'heure si j'ai bien compris


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence très probablement de nouveaux iPods.


même sûr cette fois ci   , enfin pour le site us, et en pré commande pour les européens (et les suisses aussi) je suppose


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

un petit truc en passant
si vous allez sur http://www.apple.com/fr/ puis sur le store et cliquez sur la pomme, il revient sur le site us


----------



## miaou (19 Juillet 2004)

plus exactement c'est en allant sur le store à partir de apple.fr  que l'on tombe sur le store US


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> plus exactement ...


  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

ayé niou ipod !

Et ça démarre à 349 euros


----------



## miaou (19 Juillet 2004)

c'est ouvert !!!!


----------



## heliotrope (19 Juillet 2004)

ce qui m'interesse (et ts les heureux possesseurs de 3G) c'est de savoir comment a été obtenu l'augmentation de l'autonomie:
-> amelioration de la gestion de la batterie
-> batterie plus performante


----------



## turnover (19 Juillet 2004)

Rhaaaa put1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus mesquin qu'apple il y a pas !!!
 Le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20Go


----------



## flyingâ¢ (19 Juillet 2004)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'interesse (et ts les heureux possesseurs de 3G) c'est de savoir comment a été obtenu l'augmentation de l'autonomie:
> -> amelioration de la gestion de la batterie
> -> batterie plus performante


 ce sont les nouveaux disques durs Toshiba employés qui sont moins gourmands en consommation electrique 



> Le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20Go


 c'est peut-etre parce que les 40 Go sont désormais au prix des anciens 20 Go


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa put1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus mesquin qu'apple il y a pas !!!
> Le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20Go



On ne dit pas "le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20GO", on dit "le modèle d'entrée de gamme n'a toujours pas de dock"


----------



## turnover (19 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20GO", on dit "le modèle d'entrée de gamme n'a toujours pas de dock"


 Mouais mouais la colère m'a fait oublier cette précision  merci woulf 
 Tudieu c mon nanniv en septembre !!! va falloir demander le 40Go


----------



## flyingâ¢ (19 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "le dock a disparu sur le modèle 20GO", on dit "le modèle d'entrée de gamme n'a toujours pas de dock"


 au fait, qu'apporte le dock de particulier, pour que ce soit si important a vos yeux?


----------



## heliotrope (19 Juillet 2004)

utile pour eviter de rayer le dos du ipod, 
et surtout si comme moi tu utilises ton iPod comme chaine c 'est bien pratique
(liste non exhaustive)


----------



## heliotrope (19 Juillet 2004)

Pour en revenir au store je vois pas bien les modifications apportees en terme d'ergonomie.
du moins les photos sur le store francais sont celles du 3G
(a l'heure ou je vous parle)


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2004)

La télécommande n'est plus livrée d'office même avec le modèle 40Go. C'est une "option".
Pareil pour l'étui.

Il faut donc rajouter 78 euros (2x39 euros) pour pouvoir comparé la différence de prix.


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La télécommande n'est plus livrée d'office même avec le modèle 40Go. C'est une "option".
> Pareil pour l'étui.


j'ai bien fait de l'acheter avant mon 40 g :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La télécommande n'est plus livrée d'office même avec le modèle 40Go. C'est une "option".
> Pareil pour l'étui.
> 
> Il faut donc rajouter 78 euros (2x39 euros) pour pouvoir comparé la différence de prix.


 c'est un peu mesquin quand même, nan?


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

Et bien je suis content d'avoir un 3G parceque sincérement je ne le trouve pas très beau le nouveau modèle. Je préfère les 4 bouton qui devienne rouge-orangé dans le noir.

Et puis bon 15 Go c'est déjà bien assez pour de la zik et 8 heures aussi, de quoi faire un Paris-New York pour les gens branchés!


----------



## piro (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu mesquin quand même, nan?


mais maintenant le cable USB 2 est fournit ainsi que le firewire
cela dit peu de gens utilisent les 2 cables 
c etait plus utilse d avoir une telecommande dans le package mais a mon avis
c est pour satisfaire les PC users qui n ont pas de firewire


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je suis content d'avoir un 3G parceque sincérement je ne le trouve pas très beau le nouveau modèle. Je préfère les 4 bouton qui devienne rouge-orangé dans le noir.
> 
> Et puis bon 15 Go c'est déjà bien assez pour de la zik et 8 heures aussi, de quoi faire un Paris-New York pour les gens branchés!


 ça passe pas sur Paris-Tokyo. (là c'est Sony obligatoire )


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu mesquin quand même, nan?



Ca dépend.
Certains achetaient directement une autre house et n'utilisaient pas la télécommande donc ça permet de le vendre moins cher.
Pour ceux qui veulent la totale, le prix est à peu près inchangé mais avec 12H00 d'autonomie à la place de 8H00. C'est quand même pas mal.
Je le trouve encore plus joli, sobre que le 3G que je possède. Le 3G ne prend pas un trop gros "coût de vieux". Elle est pas belle la vie.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Hmm... bientôt: Foguenne et son nouvel iPod 4G accompagné de Silvia et de son joli iPod Mini rose.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben moi je n'annule pas la commande de mon ipod mini


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... bientôt: Foguenne et son nouvel iPod 4G accompagné de Silvia et de son joli iPod Mini rose.



Non, non, je garde mon 15Go qui me satisfait totalement. 
Le jour ou ils sortiront un iPod avec de nouvelle fonctionnalité on verra mais là pas.




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je n'annule pas la commande de mon ipod mini


Moi non plus, ma compagne préfère toujours l'iPod Mini.


----------



## gootch (19 Juillet 2004)

BOuhouhHouh    
mon ipod G3 a 2semaines et beinh là j'ai pas l'air d'un con maintenant tiens!
comment je vais arriver a le refourguer? vous croyez qu'il y'a moyen d'endormir la fnac?
ils seront dispo quand ? l'article est pas précis


----------



## netgui (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> BOuhouhHouh
> mon ipod G3 a 2semaines et beinh là j'ai pas l'air d'un con maintenant tiens!
> comment je vais arriver a le refourguer? vous croyez qu'il y'a moyen d'endormir la fnac?
> ils seront dispo quand ? l'article est pas précis


 un post en rapport...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69936


----------



## Fulvio (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> BOuhouhHouh
> mon ipod G3 a 2semaines et beinh là j'ai pas l'air d'un con maintenant tiens!
> comment je vais arriver a le refourguer? vous croyez qu'il y'a moyen d'endormir la fnac?
> ils seront dispo quand ? l'article est pas précis


 Laisse tomber, le nouveau modèle ne sera pas disponible avant 22 mois, tu connais Apple et ses délais de livraison, hein ?

 Sinon, tu peux arrêter de te plaindre le temps de 3 ou 4 posts ? T'arrives à peine, tu soûles déjà.


----------



## gootch (19 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, le nouveau modèle ne sera pas disponible avant 22 mois, tu connais Apple et ses délais de livraison, hein ?
> Sinon, tu peux arrêter de te plaindre le temps de 3 ou 4 posts ? T'arrives à peine, tu soûles déjà.



WAHOUH t'es charmant comme type, 
donc de 2 choses l'une soit tu prend les choses pour toi quand on parle d'Apple (ske j'espere pas pour toi!) soit on ne peut *QUE* complimenter la marque et passer son temps a dire c cool c top c magnifique c po terrible non plus. j'adore Apple mais faut enlever ses lunettes roses aussi ptetr.
quant a mes posts je t'obliges pas a les lire, et t'es pas non plus forcé d'etre désagreable.


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

A force d'etre aussi charmant, bientôt plus personne ne les lira tes post, t'en fais pas


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> WAHOUH t'es charmant comme type,
> donc de 2 choses l'une soit tu prend les choses pour toi quand on parle d'Apple (ske j'espere pas pour toi!) soit on ne peut *QUE* complimenter la marque et passer son temps a dire c cool c top c magnifique c po terrible non plus. j'adore Apple mais faut enlever ses lunettes roses aussi ptetr.
> quant a mes posts je t'obliges pas a les lire, et t'es pas non plus forcé d'etre désagreable.


 Ba quoi, t'es pas content avec ton 3G??? Tu ferais mieux de fermer les yeux si tu as peur de voir ton matériel dépassé, parce que c'est classique et c'est pas made in apple.

 sincèrement, qu'est-ce que tu en as à cirer de ce nouvel ipod, hein. Le précédent, le 3G, que j'ai aussi, ça faisait un certain temps que des rumeurs circulaient sur une évolution...
 et puis quand tu regardes ce qui a changé, franchement, à part le batterie (12h annoncée, attendons de voir les test...j'imagine que ça va être 10h en réalité, alors que le 3G fait 8 heures...), ya pas de quoi balancer ton 3G.


----------



## Fulvio (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> WAHOUH t'es charmant comme type,
> donc de 2 choses l'une soit tu prend les choses pour toi quand on parle d'Apple (ske j'espere pas pour toi!) soit on ne peut *QUE* complimenter la marque et passer son temps a dire c cool c top c magnifique c po terrible non plus. j'adore Apple mais faut enlever ses lunettes roses aussi ptetr.
> quant a mes posts je t'obliges pas a les lire, et t'es pas non plus forcé d'etre désagreable.


 C'est pas moi ici qu'on accusera d'Apple-âtrie, je la dénonce régulièrement. Seulement voilà : tu te pointes et tu dénonces les délais de livraison des produits. Je suis d'accord à 200% avec toi. Tu ajoutes en disant en substance que les responsables commerciaux de Apple sont des branques. T'as peut-être raison, mais je me permettrais pas d'être aussi catégorique, car j'ignore tout du commerce, de l'assemblage industriel de PC et des contraintes d'Apple. Ca m'agace un peu, mais qui sait, peut-être que tu sais de quoi tu parles. Mais tu finis par ajouter que c'est vraiment des mauvais, la preuve ton boulanger a toujours une baguette quand tu passes chez lui. Là j'en conclue que tu n'y connais rien et que tu nous brailles des idées toutes faites et pas vraiment refléchies.

 Sur ces faits, tu viens nous faire le déçu de la nouvelle gamme d'iPod, parce que tu as acheté l'ancien modèle il y a trois jours. Des comme-ça, on en a à chaque nouvelle annonce d'Apple. C'est frustrant, je sais, j'aurais pu ne rien dire ou j'aurais même pu compatir, mais tu me courrais trop sur le haricot.

 Voilà.

 Sans rancune.


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

c'etait quoi le sujet du fil au fait


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Il est plaisant ce nouvel iPod...   Je m'en prendrais bien un... mais j'ai fais graver mon nom sur l'actuel, pas malin, impossible de le vendre. 

Enfin, c'est aussi dans le vent d'avoir plusieurs iPods, d'autant plus que le Mini...


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est plaisant ce nouvel iPod...   Je m'en prendrais bien un... mais j'ai fais graver mon nom sur l'actuel, pas malin, impossible de le vendre.
> 
> Enfin, c'est aussi dans le vent d'avoir plusieurs iPods, d'autant plus que le Mini...



je suis sûr que si on le met aux enchères, il y aura toutes les admiratrices de WebO qui se rueront dessus pour l'avoir ! Tu vas voir que tu feras même un bénéfice qui te permettra d'acheter les 5 couleurs


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr que si on le met aux enchères, il y aura toutes les admiratrices de WebO qui se rueront dessus pour l'avoir ! Tu vas voir que tu feras même un bénéfice qui te permettra d'acheter les 5 couleurs



Quelle bonne idée.  :love:


----------



## je@nnot (19 Juillet 2004)

Ouip c'est déjà plus mitigé que sur Macbidouille ici


Voilà je voulais savoir si les dock étaient compatibles et si oui quel est l'interet d'en avoir plusieurs ?


----------



## appleman (19 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> WAHOUH t'es charmant comme type,
> donc de 2 choses l'une soit tu prend les choses pour toi quand on parle d'Apple (ske j'espere pas pour toi!) soit on ne peut *QUE* complimenter la marque et passer son temps a dire c cool c top c magnifique c po terrible non plus. j'adore Apple mais faut enlever ses lunettes roses aussi ptetr.
> quant a mes posts je t'obliges pas a les lire, et t'es pas non plus forcé d'etre désagreable.


bahh! vous en prenez pas a ce bon petit gootch, c'est un petit nouveau...  non plus serieusement je crois savoir ce qui a produit ce sentiment d'agacerie chez lui aujourd'hui...je vous le donne en mille: le nouvel ipod, alors qu'il a eu le 3G il y a 2 semaines pour son anniversaire...faut le comprendre aussi, meme si le 3G reste tres bon, je crois que ca fait plaisir à personne quand un nouveau produit sort 2 semaines apres qu'on ait acheté le sien! amicalement...


----------



## Gotzilla (19 Juillet 2004)

Il m'intéresse bien ce nouvel ipod, cependant on dirait qu'il n'y a pas d'étui de transport fourni et sur l'apple store je n'en trouve pas non plus pour ce nouvel ipod. Il vient de sortir aujourd'hui je suis peut-etre un peu exigeant là  il y aura surement une gamme de coque de protection d'ici peu.


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien fait de l'acheter avant mon 40 g :love:


Et moi mon 20 go :love: 

Je dois avouer que je trouve très beau ce nouvel iPod, mais à réfléchir, il n'apporte (à part l'autonomie) pas vraiment de nouveautés par rapport au 3G que j'ai. Et puis, j'ai aussi mon prénom gravé dessus   du coup je le garde et je le bichonne encore plus, na  :love:

Sinon, je trouve ça assez logique qu'ils aient enlevé la télécommande de l'offre de base, car celle-ci, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche, n'est premièrement pas très appréciée (fil trop long) et ensuite, elle tombe tout le temps en panne... la mienne m'a fait le coup au bout d'une semaine !  

Ce nouvel iPod de par son prix plus compétitif va peut-être séduire ceux qui hésitaient encore.


----------



## miaou (20 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi mon 20 go :love:
> 
> Sinon, je trouve ça assez logique qu'ils aient enlevé la télécommande de l'offre de base, car celle-ci, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche, n'est premièrement pas très appréciée (fil trop long) et ensuite, elle tombe tout le temps en panne... la mienne m'a fait le coup au bout d'une semaine !
> 
> Ce nouvel iPod de par son prix plus compétitif va peut-être séduire ceux qui hésitaient encore.



oui , mais ce n'est que le G 3.1 , à quand le G4


----------



## gootch (20 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi ici qu'on accusera d'Apple-âtrie, je la dénonce régulièrement. Seulement voilà : tu te pointes et tu dénonces les délais de livraison des produits. Je suis d'accord à 200% avec toi. Tu ajoutes en disant en substance que les responsables commerciaux de Apple sont des branques. T'as peut-être raison, mais je me permettrais pas d'être aussi catégorique, car j'ignore tout du commerce, de l'assemblage industriel de PC et des contraintes d'Apple. Ca m'agace un peu, mais qui sait, peut-être que tu sais de quoi tu parles. Mais tu finis par ajouter que c'est vraiment des mauvais, la preuve ton boulanger a toujours une baguette quand tu passes chez lui. Là j'en conclue que tu n'y connais rien et que tu nous brailles des idées toutes faites et pas vraiment refléchies.
> 
> Sur ces faits, tu viens nous faire le déçu de la nouvelle gamme d'iPod, parce que tu as acheté l'ancien modèle il y a trois jours. Des comme-ça, on en a à chaque nouvelle annonce d'Apple. C'est frustrant, je sais, j'aurais pu ne rien dire ou j'aurais même pu compatir, mais tu me courrais trop sur le haricot.
> 
> ...



beinh tu sais chui bien d'accord avec la plupart des choses que t'as dit mais je comprends pas pourquoi tu prends si mal que jdise que j'ai le démon d'avoir acheté le G3 3jours avant la sortie du G4, jvois pas ou j'incrimine Apple là, ptetr que c'est un truc que t'entends souvent et qui te saoule mais j'y suis pour rien je peux pas savoir pusique comme tu l'a dit je viens d'arriver et meme si je passe mais journées de travail à lire les posts des 20 dernieres années j'ai pas encore tout lu!!!!!! enfin bon tanpis...

Voila j'espre que j'ai pas encore mis de l'huile sur le feu en utilisant juste mon droit de réponse!




			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu peux arrêter de te plaindre le temps de 3 ou 4 posts ? T'arrives à peine, tu soûles déjà.


----------



## Fulvio (20 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> beinh tu sais chui bien d'accord avec la plupart des choses que t'as dit mais je comprends pas pourquoi tu prends si mal que jdise que j'ai le démon d'avoir acheté le G3 3jours avant la sortie du G4, jvois pas ou j'incrimine Apple là, ptetr que c'est un truc que t'entends souvent et qui te saoule mais j'y suis pour rien je peux pas savoir pusique comme tu l'a dit je viens d'arriver et meme si je passe mais journées de travail à lire les posts des 20 dernieres années j'ai pas encore tout lu!!!!!! enfin bon tanpis...
> 
> Voila j'espre que j'ai pas encore mis de l'huile sur le feu en utilisant juste mon droit de réponse!


 Mais non, mais non ! On passe l'éponge et on n'oublie que je me suis énervé pour pas grand chose


----------



## chepiok (20 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai jamais aimé les boutons sensibles du 3G, quand on l'utilisait dans le noir, c'était pas simple de trouver le bon bouton et on finaisait toujours par effleurer le mauvais. C'est pour ça que je pense que le molette clickable devrait être meilleure. En tout cas l'ipod 1G n'avait aucun problème dans le noir même si les boutons ne s'allumaient pas !


----------



## booly (21 Juillet 2004)

Où est la baisse de Prix annoncée ?? Si l'on ajoute la télécommande (39¤), la station (39¤) et l'étuit (39¤) au 20G, c'est-à-dire 117¤..... il est plus cher que l'ancien


----------



## cblinkMG (22 Juillet 2004)

Salut !

J'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store un iPod G4 20 Go mercredi vers 19H.

D'après le suivi de commande sur l'Apple Store, ma commande a été expédiée aujourd'hui !!
Le transporteur est TNT Netherlands B.V.

J'ai 2 numéros : un nommé "Invoice No." et l'autre "Tracking Number(s)".

Comment suivre précisemment le parcours de l'iPod ?? (c'est ma première commande sur l'Apple Store...) Sur le site d'Apple ? Sur celui de TNT ?

Merci d'avance !

@+


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2004)

cblinkMG a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store un iPod G4 20 Go mercredi vers 19H.
> 
> ...



Au début, assemblage etc. c'est sur le site d'apple, mais dès qu'il met les voiles, c'est sur TNT que tu pourras le suivre.


----------



## Mao (27 Juillet 2004)

Plusieurs articles (3 au total je crois) parlent en long en large et en travers du succès du chouchou de ces fans :love:


_The New iPod



Veteran Podsters understand that at least once a year Apple performs a feat that at once infuses them with dread and delight: an iPod upgrade. The delight comes from a new look and new capabilities. The dread comes from the realization that you're a step behind the cutting edge and must consider whether to buy your way back on it.

And here it goes again. The considerably tweaked fourth-generation iPod will roll out this week, and NEWSWEEK got an advance peek. It looks a bit different,_ 

PS : c'est moi, où il a une drôle dê tete  :mouais: le Steve C'est Pixar qu'a fait les retouches photos ?


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

on en a déja parlé dans le post sur le nouveau ipod   
mais si tu as les articles...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on en a déja parlé dans le post sur le nouveau ipod
> mais si tu as les articles...



Exact. J'ai fusionné le sujet d'ailleurs. Ce numéro de _Newsweek_ est paru le jour avant de la sortie du nouvel iPod.


----------



## Mao (27 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu as les articles...



ca coute 4,00 ¤ un Newsweek


----------



## Mao (27 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on en a déja parlé dans le post sur le nouveau ipod



Tu veux dire ... ici  :mouais:  :rose: 

Pas glop pas glop !


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

Mao a dit:
			
		

> Pas glop pas glop !



ça mfait penser a "Voici" la rubrique glop, pas glop des people,.....bon on a les références qu'on peut!


----------



## Mao (27 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> ça mfait penser a "Voici" la rubrique glop, pas glop des people,.....bon on a les références qu'on peut!



C'est gentil d'être passé nous voir quand même   :rose:


----------



## pitchou (21 Août 2004)

Bah voilà, j'ai craqué, j'ai revendu mon ipod 3G pour acheter le 4G. Je l'ai depuis hier et en fait je suis un peu déçue...

Je préfère de beaucoup le look du 4G, c'est en un peu beaucoup pour ça que je l'ai acheté ;-) Mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est moins ergonomique, arf.... Faut vachement plus bouger le pouce pour accèder à tous les boutons et le clic n'est quand même pas super fin, il faut vraiment appuyer (en plus, le clic fait du bruit, j'aime pas trop). De plus, quand on souhaite cliquer, il faut bien viser et ne pas trop bouger le pouce, sinon c'est le volume du son qui est modifié. Bref, je trouve que l'ergonomie de cette nouvelle molette n'est pas vraiment réussie. Par contre, je la trouve plus agréable au toucher, parce qu'elle est plus douce et parce qu'elle n'est plus "enfoncée"  (il n'y a plus de le léger relief du rebord).

'fin voilà, ce serait à refaire, je pense que finalement je garderai mon 1er ipod... quoique... il est plus beau celui là...  ;-)


----------

